# Hippeastrum species repotting



## abax (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm in a bit of a quandary about cutting back foliage to repot. Cutting back Amys is recommended, however, the advice on Hipps. is
sketchy. My Hipps. are green year round and repotting 3' leaves and breaking up the bulbs is problematic. Help!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 16, 2020)

all my leaves dies off in fall leaving only the bulbs. Are they getting cool enough?


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2020)

Do you mean species Amy and Hipps?


----------



## eds (Oct 18, 2020)

Whether hybrid Hippeastrum lose leaves or not there is a period, usually in the autumn, where the leaves stop growing ready to flower or start growing new leaves and roots. This is when I usually repot (though I have done it after flowering with good results too).



likespaphs said:


> Do you mean species Amy and Hipps?



There are only species Amaryllis. There are two species in the genus but I don't think that Amaryllis paradisicola is even knowingly grown.

There are hybrids between Crinum (X Amarcrinum) and Nerine (X Marine) though.


----------



## abax (Oct 18, 2020)

Hipps., likespaphs. The bulbs bloom every year, but the foliage stays
green. Yep, Amys die back; Hipps. do not...or mine doesn't. 55F
winter lows Ozpaphs.

I repotted today from a 10" to a 12" and cut back the foliage which I've
never done before. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 19, 2020)

Interesting. It doesnt get much colder than that here. Anyway, good luck. Should be fine.


----------

